# Trade your stock 18" wheels for Stern ST-1s?



## crccobra (Jan 3, 2007)

Anyone interseted in trading their stock 18" wheels and tires or just wheels for almost new (500 miles) 18" Stern ST-1s, hyperblack with Toyo Proxes. I live in Seattle.
Casey


----------



## MemphisRaines (Mar 4, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

pics and where are you located?


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Here's a pic with them on my GTO... :cool

Good luck with the trade!


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow, sorry for the HUGE picture... one of these days I am going to have to figure out how to fix that.


----------



## IDONTLIKEIRAQ38 (Mar 6, 2007)

It was worth it to get a good look at the car. I can see why you are interested in trading, I think that the stock 18's are about as sexy as it gets. Those are nice rims but I like what it came with. Dont get me wrong though I have seen some after markets that look very good. Oh and by the way, beautiful car.


----------

